# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Nach der Prostatektomie

## Gisi62

Hallo

ich bin neu hier und nach der am 1.2.2018 erfolgten Porstatektomie liegt mein Lebenspartner noch im Krankenhaus. Morgen hole ich ihn nach Hause.

Er hatte einen PSA-Wert von 13,9 vor der OP, wie es jetzt aussieht weiß ich noch nicht.

Der Nerv war angegriffen, also schließe ich daraus, dass der Krebs schon außerhalb der Prostata war. Laut Chefarzt ist alles entfernt worden und Teile des Nervs konnten erhalten werden.
AHB ist beantragt. Was kann ich noch tun?

Worauf muss ich achten?

Fühle mich schon irgendwie hilflos, weil schlecht informiert wird.

Vielleicht finde ich ja hier etwas Hilfe.

Gisela

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Gisela,

stell bitte mal den kompletten Befund ein, sobald Ihr ihn habt: Ausbreitung und Gleason-Score, Lymphknoten befallen?... Am besten Profil sorgfältig ausfüllen. Und dann warten, bis der 1. PSA-Wert nach OP vorliegt.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Gisi62

Danke mache ich sobald ich alles habe

----------


## Hvielemi

Worauf Du achten musst, liebe Gisela, und was Du sonst noch tun kannst?


Dein Mann läuft Gefahr, sich nach der OP zu überschätzen. Das tun Viele,
wenn nicht die Meisten. Da kannst Du ohne grosses Aufheben einspringen,
wenn irgendwas nicht geht wie erwartet. Mann ist nach so'ner OP schwach,
das ist meist ungewohnt und nicht einfach zu akzeptieren. 
Sollte er mehr oder weniger Inkontinent sein, organisierst Du einen 
geruchdichten Treteimer für Bad und WC und Hygienebeutel für die
Windeln oder Vorlagen.
Wenn zumindest vorübergehend eine Erektile Dysfunktion bestehehen
sollte, was selbst bei Nervschonung normal ist, kannst Du die Sache
vorsichtig handhaben, im wahren Sinn des Wortes. 

Und zeig dich nicht enttäusch, wenn er gleich wieder verschwindet in
so eine Anschlussheilbehandlung. Manchen Männern tun nicht nur die 
Anwendungen gut, sondern auch der Austausch mit Mitbetroffenen.
Sagt man.


ja, und wenn es direkt um die Krankheit geht, hat ja schon Werner
geschrieben, dass wir hier mehr unterstützen können, wenn wir
mehr Informationen haben. Aber bitte nur mit seinem Einverständnis.
Das allerwichtigste dabei ist die 'Tumorformel'. Was das sei, findest Du
 im "Basiswissen", das über den gelben Link ganz oben auf dieser Seite 
aufgerufen werden kann:

Kapitel 1.8.6 'Befundung nach der Prostatektomie'.

So sieht (m)eine Tumorformel aus:
Gleason Score 4 + 5 = 9a pT3b pN1(2/2) L1 Pn1 R1
Dein Mann hat wohl eine weniger 'hässliche'.

Überhaupt solltest Du, besser ihr Beide, in diesem Basiswissen lesen,
denn da hat Ralf jahrelang so gut wie Alles reingeschrieben, was man 
zuunserer Krankheit wissen sollte. 
Was Besseres und Aktuelleres gibt es nicht!


Nun also erst mal den Pathologiebericht abwarten und die Tumor-
formel kennen und verstehen.
Weitere Unterlagen, die von Nutzen sein können, sind der OP-Bericht
(Nervschonung? Komplikationen? ...) und der Entlassungsbericht
(Wie weiter?).


'tschuldigung, das war jetzt zu viel auf einmal, aber bestimmt
hab ich Wichtiges vergessen. Für Fragen ist dieses Forum da.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Gisela,

was für uns auch für später interessant sein könnte: Wurde Dein Partner offen (d. h. mit einem großen Bauchschnitt) oder per da Vinci (roboterunterstützt) operiert? Im letzteren Fall sollte er recht schnell wieder auf die Beine kommen.
Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Ralf, trotz Da Vinci dauert es bei mir ca. 5 Wochen bis ich wieder einigermaßen auf die Beine gekommen bin. Gut das ich sogar Verlängerung bei der AHB bekommen habe.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Michi,
es gibt halt Unterschiede wie überall. Ich bin nach 7 Tagen (da Vinci OP) aus der Uni-Klinik Erlangen entlassen worden und bin am drauffolgendem Tag bereits wieder mit unseren drei Hunden spazieren gegangen, natürlich ziemlich langsam aber es ging.
Grüße
Dirk

----------


## Gisi62

Danke erstmal Konrad,

muss es wahrscheinlich noch ein paar mal lesen.

Ganz kurz es wurde offen operiert, weil der Nerv angegriffen war. Laut Entlassungsbericht konnte nicht nervenschonen operiert werden. Nach der OP hatte mir aber der Chefarzt gesagt, dass er ein kleines Bündel Nerven erhalten konnte. 

Er merkt gerade, dass er ziemlich k.O. ist.

Sonst werde ich erstmal alles lesen.

Liebe grüße
Gisela

----------


## Gisi62

Dank natürlich an alle, die bisher geantwortet haben

aus dem Entlassungsbericht folgendes:

initialer PSA-Wert 13 ng/ml
Gleason Score der Stanzbiopsie 01/17: 4+3 (1/2 positiv)
klinisches Tumorstadium cT2b

Ganzkörperszintigraphie : M0

IIEF-5: 5
IPSS: 29/5
ICIQ: 11


Am 8.2. wird der Katheder entfernt und die Dichtigkeitsprüfung gemacht.
Und nun werde ich lesen. ich habe mir das Basiswissen runter geladen und Peter gerade gesagt, was ich hier mache.


Liebe Grüße
Gisela

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Gisela,

die Werte, die Du angegeben hast, sind wohl die von der Biopsie. Der Gleason Score bestätigt sich oft nach der OP. Das Tumorstadium kann bei der Biopsie nur geschätzt werden. Dein Mann wird seinen OP-Befund noch erhalten. Dann wird´s interessant.

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen. T2b wäre nicht schlecht...

WernerE

----------


## Gisi62

Hallo Werner,

nun habe ich mich durch große Teile des Kapitel 6 des Basiswissens durchgekämpft und meine Unruhe wächst. Ich erwarte nun eigentlich ein schlechteres Ergebnis beim Pathologiebefund nun nach der OP.
Ich habe mir jetzt den Biopsiebefund vvorgenommen
Beim 1. Biopsiezylinder (es sind nur zwei genommen worden) ich zitiere: "Inmitten  eines fibrosklerosierten Stromas stellen sich in etwa 50 Flächenprozent bereits fusionierte infiltrativ wachsende Drüsenkomplexe von eingeschränkten Erhaltungszustand dar." und weiter unten "Eine Ausbreitung des Tumorkomplexes in Perineuralscheiden ist an mehreren Stellen nachweisbar"   "Prostatische intraepithelialen Neoplasie (PIN, high grade)

Damit muss ich mich nun schon mal mit weiteren Therapieverfahren beschäftigen.

Außerdem bin froh, dass ich bei Peter auf Anraten meines Heilpraktikers eine umfangreiche Laboruntersuchung habe machen lassen (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht), dabei wurden 14 Röhrchen Blut entnommen, wobei man wohl auch die freien Krebszellen im Blut bestimmt und Therapievorschläge macht (Kosten waren 1.200 , die die GKV aber trägt) Die Ergebnisse müssten spätestens nächste Woche da sein (dauert zwei bis drei Wochen - ist am 24.1. gemacht worden).

Im Übrigen hat es keinerlei Erklärung des Biopsiebefundes von Seiten des behandelnden Urologen gegeben und auch nicht beim Vorgespräch mit dem operierenden Chefarzt.

Ich bezweifle, ob ich in der nächsten Zeit mal wieder ruhig schlafen kann. Zum Glück kann es Peter.

Gisela

 cf4r

----------


## Hvielemi

> Im Übrigen hat es keinerlei Erklärung des Biopsiebefundes von Seiten des behandelnden Urologen gegeben und auch nicht beim Vorgespräch mit dem operierenden Chefarzt.


Liebe Gisela,
nicht alle Ärzte sind Kommunikationsgenies.
Da muss man fragen, fragen, fragen, bis man verstanden hat um was es geht.
Wirkt der Doktor genervt, ist er wohl der Falsche.
Baut sich im Verlaufe des Gesprächs Vertrauen auf, ist das viel besser.

Nur eines zur Biopsie: 
PIN klingt zwar bombastisch, ist aber kein Krebs!

Hütet euch vor Therapievorschlägen von Heilpraktikern, selbst wenn die mit
hunderten Blutwerten 'belegt' sind. Krebs gehört in die Hände ausgebildeter Ärzte.
Wenn die einigermassen kommunikativ sind, werden die bereit sein, Therapie-
vorschläge von Heilpraktikern nicht nur rundweg abzulehnen, sondern wohlbegründet
zu diekutieren.

Schlaf gut und ruh dich aus; Peter wird deine Hilfe brauchen in der nächsten Zeit.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## MartinWK

Konrad, die RPE wurde sicher nicht gegen die PIN gemacht. Und die PIN ist doch behoben durch RPE, da passiert nichts mehr. Interessant ist jetzt nur noch der "p" Befund, nicht der "c".




> Außerdem bin froh, dass ich bei Peter auf Anraten meines Heilpraktikers eine umfangreiche Laboruntersuchung habe machen lassen (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht), dabei wurden 14 Röhrchen Blut entnommen, wobei man wohl auch die freien Krebszellen im Blut bestimmt und Therapievorschläge macht...


Krebsszellen im Blut gibt es fast immer bei PCa. Zur Zeit gibt ihr Vorhandensein oder ihre Menge keinen wissenschaftlich begründeten Hinweis für Therapieentscheidungen bei PCa. Für Brustkrebs kann ihre Anzahl die Prognose stützen:
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa040766
Für PCa gibt es auch eine anders klingende Veröffentlichung:
http://ar.iiarjournals.org/content/36/6/2975.abstract
 Die genetischen Eigenschaften und die Mechanismen der eventuellen Einnistung sind komplex:
http://embomolmed.embopress.org/content/7/1/1
Vermutlich wird der Heilpraktiker diverse Blutwerte finden, die "abweichend" oder ungewöhnlich sind, und mit Ergänzungsmitteln, Ernährung, ... dagegen angehen. Warum auch nicht. Man sollte sich nur nicht verzetteln und eine schwere Krankheit ernstnehmen.

Wichtiger wäre einige Zeit nach der Operation (oder besser vorher), einige Blutwerte zu bestimmen, die sich bei Knochenmetastasen verändern oder die als allgemeine Metastasenmarker bekannt sind. Damit gewinnt man Basiswerte, die bei einem späteren Ansteigen des PSA zumindest Hinweise geben können, ob Lokalrezidiv oder Knochenmetastase.

----------


## Hvielemi

Martin
Ich hatte "nur Eines zur Biopsie" geschrieben, um darauf hinzuweisen, 
dass dies nicht weiter beunruhigen solle,
*nicht* dass die RPE für die Katz gewesen sei.

Welche Blutwerte für Knochenmetastasen schlägst Du vor?

Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Konrad,



> Welche Blutwerte für Knochenmetastasen schlägst Du vor?


ich weiß nicht, was Martin vorschlägt. Ich würde die Knochenspezifische Alkalische Phophatase (Ostase) vorschlagen, siehe hier, S. 8.

Ralf

----------


## Gisi62

Hallo 

ich danke Euch erstmal für die vielen Hinweise. Ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen damit beschäftigen. ich hoffe, dass wir Morgen endlich die Histologie bekommen. Mittlerweile habe ich mich erstmal etwas erholt und kann auch wieder schlafen.

Heute haben wir gerade den Kampf gegen die Krankenkasse gewonnen, die Peter nach JWD zur AHB schicken wollten und nicht in die Wunschklink . Also ist er ab nächste Woche zur AHB.

Die Ergebnisse der umfangreichen Blutuntersuchung werden wir auch Morgen erhalten. Das mit dem Heilpraktiker sehe ich nur ls Ergänzung. Selbstverständlich wird alles andere von Fachärzten gemacht.

Peter friert jetzt oft und hat manchmal Gefühlsstörungen in den Händen und Füßen. Gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit der Op? das beschäftigt mich zur Zeit. 

Liebe Grüße
Gisela

----------


## MartinWK

Blutwerte:

 Testosteron
PSA
Chromogranin A (CGA)
Neuron-spezifische Enolase (NSE)
Carcino-Embryonales-Antigen
Alkalische Phosphatase
Saure Phosphatase

Die Werte dienen als Bezugswerte. Bei ossärer oder anderer Metastasierung ändern sich jeweils einge davon (nicht immer!). Testosteron nur, falls es nicht vor einiger Zeit sowieso bestimmt wurde.
Am Besten wird das von einem Arzt/Labor gemacht, zu dem man auch in fernerer Zukunft gehen wird, damit die Werte vergleichbar sind.

----------


## Gisi62

Hallo,

 Histologie ist schlechter als Biopsie, das hatte ich mir fast gedacht   pT3b aber Lymphknoten keine Krebszellen,   L0 und N0 aber R1. Alles ander hab ich jetzt gerade nicht im Kopf 
Gleason 8

Vorschlag Urologin - Bestrahlung

Aber er fährt jetzt erstmal zu AHB und wir informieren uns weiter.

Blutwerte muss ich mir auch noch mal anschauen

Immunsystem ist etwas schwach, Killerzellen im Keller, nähere Informationen bekomme ich noch, da mein Heilpraktiker wegen eines sehr ungewöhnlichen Wertes noch mal mit der Fachärztin reden will.

Das erstmal in Kurzform. PSA wurde noch nicht neu bestimmt

Liebe Grüße
Gisela

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo,
> 
>  Histologie ist schlechter als Biopsie, das hatte ich mir fast gedacht   pT3b aber Lymphknoten keine Krebszellen,   L0 und N0 aber R1. Alles ander hab ich jetzt gerade nicht im Kopf 
> Gleason 8
> 
> Vorschlag Urologin - Bestrahlung
> 
> Aber er fährt jetzt erstmal zu AHB und wir informieren uns weiter.
> 
> ...


Mein Schwiegervater hatte die gleiche Klassifikation (auch Befall der Samenblasen) und ist ungefähr ein halbes Jahr nach der RPE bestrahlt worden (Technik=Rapid Arc). Zum einen hat er die Bestrahlung ganz gut vertragen und zum anderen hatte er bis zu seinem Ableben 4 Jahre danach den PSA im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich...ohne Medikamente!

----------


## Gisi62

Hallo buschreiter,
danke für die Information, habe mich gleich schlau gemacht. Es gibt hier im Umfeld 2 Möglichkeit mit dem IMRT oder IGRT. Ich werde in der Zeit der AHB dort Termine für Beratungen machen.

Außerdem helfe ich jetzt Peters Immunsystem auf die Sprünge, das kann ja nicht schaden.
LG Gisela

----------


## Herbert12

Genau meine Meinung!

Die Bluttests von (sogenannten) Heilpraktikern sind (meist) sowieso für die Katz.








> Hütet euch vor Therapievorschlägen von Heilpraktikern, selbst wenn die mit
> hunderten Blutwerten 'belegt' sind. Krebs gehört in die Hände ausgebildeter Ärzte.
> Schlaf gut und ruh dich aus; Peter wird deine Hilfe brauchen in der nächsten Zeit.
> 
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad

----------


## Michi1

Wer würde sein Auto einen zur Reparatur (z.B. an den Bremsen) in die Hand geben der sein Wissen sich in der Abendschule angeeignet hat. *Ich nicht.* 
Das ist mein Vergleich zwischen Heilpraktiker und studierten Ärzten.

----------


## Urologe

> Wer würde sein Auto einen zur Reparatur (z.B. an den Bremsen) in die Hand geben der sein Wissen sich in der Abendschule angeeignet hat. *Ich nicht.* 
> Das ist mein Vergleich zwischen Heilpraktiker und studierten Ärzten.


Wobei selbst einige "studierte Ärzte" bei dem komplexen Thema Prostatakarzinom so ihre Schwierigkeiten haben (Zynismus off)

----------


## Michi1

Gib es dazu nicht Urologen ?

----------


## uwes2403

Urologie ist aber mehr als nur Pca....

----------


## rolando

Man sollte hier nicht einfach pauschalieren. Um bei Michis Beispiel zu bleiben, es gibt sicherlich Hobby-Bastler, die ein Auto genauso gut oder noch sorgfältiger reparieren können als ein gelernter KFZ-Mechaniker. Auch unter Heilpraktikern (HP) gibt es nicht nur "Stümper", sondern *gelegentlich* auch durchaus fähige Leute, die Zusammenhänge erkennen, welche im schulmedizinischen Alltag aus unterschiedlichen Gründen einfach nicht auffallen oder unter den Tisch gekehrt werden.

Ich selbst bin generell skeptisch gegenüber HP's und deren Methoden. Das schließt aber im Einzelfall nicht aus, dass man auch von einer solchen Person Hilfe erfahren kann. Im Hinblick auf schwerwiegende und lebensbedrohliche Erkrankungen gehört heilpraktische Tätigkeit allenfalls in den Bereich der Linderung von therapiebegleitenden Nebenwirkungen und Steigerung des allgemeinen körperlich-geistigen Wohlbefindens. Sollte ein HP z.B. behaupten, er sei dazu in der Lage mit seiner "Behandlung" eine Krebserkrankung zu heilen, würde ich Jedem raten umgehend das Weite zu suchen!

Der Weg zum HP unterliegt individuellen Einstellungen und Befindlichkeiten. Man muss - so glaube ich zumindest - eine aufgeschlossene, positive Grundhaltung gegenüber den angewandten Methoden der Heilpraktik haben, um davon profitieren zu können - ich selbst gehöre nicht zu diesem Personenkreis.




> Wobei selbst einige "studierte Ärzte" bei dem komplexen Thema Prostatakarzinom so ihre Schwierigkeiten haben (Zynismus off)


 Würden *alle* "studierten Ärzte" ihre Sache "besser" machen bzw. würde die Schulmedizin etwas persönlicher, organisierter, zeitnehmender und pannenfreier daherkommen, bestünde meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ein erheblich geringeres Verlangen bezüglich 
HP-Konsultationen.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

Da wir ja hier im Prostataforum bin habe ich das schon richtig gemeint. Wenn ein HP eimal bei Bauchweh etwas sagt o.k. wer dran glaubt.
Genau so würde ich keine Hobbybastler an meine Bremsen lassen. Das war vielleicht früher so, dann konnte man noch alles selber machen. Ich hab es sogar gelernt aber ohne Spezialwerkzeug geht fast nichts mehr.

----------

